
Travels From The Monk That Lives in My Phone - brudgers
http://boboandchichi.com/2015/08/travels-from-the-monk-that-lives-in-my-phone/?repost=1
======
juandopazo
There was a slightly surreal version of a similar story published to BuzzFeed
some time ago [http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/i-followed-my-stolen-
iphone-a...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/i-followed-my-stolen-iphone-
across-the-world-became-a-celebr)

------
davidrusu
So when they sync with iCloud wouldn't the monk get their photos?

------
kripy
A similar thing happened to me when I lost a phone in Vietnam. I ended up
having to remotely nuke the phone in order to stop the photos when a few
images came through of a family visiting a grave. Too creepy.

~~~
iak8god
I wonder how common/repeatable this is, and what the minimum requirements are
for a device to get picked up and used this way. It might be an interesting
art project for someone to plant a few tens of cheap smartphones around,
assuming we could reasonably expect at least several of them to broadcast
interesting slices of people's lives.

~~~
afhammad
I was thinking the exact same thing

------
userbinator
The lack of any apparent attempt at reconfiguring/personalising a device you
find and don't intend to return, but instead what seems to be just regular
use, must be due to a very different attitude/knowledge about computers in
general. It's a very interesting story though.

~~~
rokhayakebe
This idea of returning things you found does not exist everywhere. I know
places where if you found something you would look up and thank the heavens
for looking out for you today. You would not think that someone lost
something, but rather that someone upstairs brought you a gift.

------
clamprecht
Interesting in a voyeuristic way. Wouldn't it be cool to be able to "tap in"
to someone else's photos across the world, in exchange for making your own
photos available for one and only one _other_ person to tap into? Like a one-
way chatroulette for photos.

~~~
icebraining
This exists, it's called Rando.

EDIT: was, apparently it was killed after some guy wrote a script to spam the
same image.

~~~
douche
Was it by any chance a certain _ahem_ iconic piece of artwork from 4chan?

------
rahimnathwani
This guy is posting someone else's private photos on the internet, without the
person's knowledge or consent. That's not cool.

~~~
mondoshawan
Someone else's private photos. Taken on a stolen iPod. Using stolen
credentials.

I fail to see how these photos are private.

~~~
callesgg
I aggre, the monk has clearly "chosen" to share them to the writer.

The monk has a number of options:

1\. Reset the iPod(which he cant do cause it requires an appleId password),

2\. Dont take pictures with the Ipod.

3\. Disable icloud sync.(i think one can do that with out authentication)

4\. Dont use the Ipod.

5\. Use it and share the pictures.

He has clearly "chosen" nr 5.

I know this is controversial but in my mind if you fuck up it is up to you to
"fix" it. It's capitalism.

~~~
rahimnathwani
"the monk has clearly "chosen" to share them to the writer"

Even if you accept that, it doesn't mean it's not a dick move to share the
photos on the internet.

Think about the photos you've shared with friends. Would you be happy if all
of them were made available to everyone in the world?

------
kf5jak
I feel we should be more productive and focus on finding a way for the owner
to get a message to the monk instead of debating copyright...

~~~
icebraining
You can use iCloud to send messages to your devices, it should be easy enough:
[http://osxdaily.com/2011/11/18/send-a-message-to-an-
iphone-i...](http://osxdaily.com/2011/11/18/send-a-message-to-an-iphone-ipad-
or-mac-from-icloud/)

------
hakcermani
Nice attitude (and gift of pictures ) on loosing your ipod !

------
jccalhoun
Interesting situation. I really hate this kind of writing though because I
wish it would just start with "I lost my ipod touch and now some guy is using
it to post pictures on my timeline" instead of being mysterious and trying to
build suspense.

Maybe I'm too impatient.

